# Help... 89 Maxima just died.....



## Guest (Nov 30, 2003)

Hello,
I was driving down the road this afternoon and my 89 Nissan Maxima just sort of lost all power. It stalled out and as I coasted into a parking lot I tried starting it again and it started for a moment or two but did not really have any power. Now the car will not start at all and just spins over.
I need some suggestions as to where to start. I have checked compression and it seems to be fine so I think the timing belt is ok. But it just turns over and will not do anything else.

Please help with any suggestions.

Thanks much!!!

LARRY


----------



## nagal (Feb 13, 2003)

i remember this being posted but i dont remember the cause head over to Maxima.org


----------



## NzRacer (Dec 25, 2003)

ok my mate had this one as well.... we all like the maxi over here 

cheak the petrol filter and pump, i think your pump has died or blocked.


----------



## ARS (Dec 12, 2003)

Not to be redundant or anything, but you did check the electrical stuff... right? Alternator, etc.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

ARS said:


> Not to be redundant or anything, but you did check the electrical stuff... right? Alternator, etc.


That's a good thought. I had a friend's '94 J30 do the same thing to him last night. It turned out to be nothing more than the screw fell out of the distributor rotor [ or "dizzy" for some of you]


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

It could also be corroded off wires at the fuel tank sending unit too. I've seen that too many times.







Listen to hear if the fuel pump cycles on for about 5 seconds when you first turn the key to the run position. If it doesn't, take out the back seat and remove the inspection cover for the fuel pump sender. Inspect the connections there.


----------



## saharacactus (Jan 17, 2005)

blownb310 said:


> It could also be corroded off wires at the fuel tank sending unit too. I've seen that too many times.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah thats just whAt happened to me . You are right on the money with that.


----------



## old90 (Jan 18, 2005)

Check your alternator......


----------



## nismosleeper (Jan 16, 2005)

Hey man, I have an 89 too, and mine did the same thing this summer, and it turned out being the snout on the crankshaft, which is prone to breaking on the early 3rd gens. I'm not saying that is what it is, but if all of the other suggestions don't work, keep this in mind.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

If the engine cranks over, then it's not the alternator.

Sounds to me like a fuel issue. check the pump and then work your way up from there.


----------

